# Anyone's heater turn whitish at the top?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I am wondering what this is/if its normal? 
Basically its a submergable heater, and on the top rubber end it has turned white-ish... Is that normal maybe hard water deposits or something? Its always submerged....
Also my airstone has a similar white coating on it


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Look like Calcium buildup? That happens to my stuff when it gets dry, dunno how that stuff caked on when it's wet. Maybe it's something else?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ya its always been wet And under the water line so thats why i thought it must be something else....?
I took it out and cleaned it off with a scrubby and it wasnt "hard" more like a film , so now its clean but its also on my airstone and tube so id like to know what it is, how it was caused and how to stop it in future ...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

It's just biofilm. It likes suction cups and other soft rubber objects. You can rub it off with your finger if you want to.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I get it too and it hasn't done anything wrong (that I know of)


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ya i noticed its mainly only on the softer rubber things, my air hose, the rubber bits on tbe air stone, the heater top and also a little on the heater suction cups...was just worried it might b something bad.... Good to know its ok


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

It's mostly hard water deposit, with a bit of biological matter.

After 1 year I tend to do a vinegar soak and scrub to reduce it.

W


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

yippers.. hard water buildup.. friend of mine has very hard water in pickering and you should see the buildup on everything....


----------

